# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần người làm khuôn bế xốp bitis

## caonguyenkt

Tình hình là e cần làm ít khuôn bế xốp bitis để làm đồ chơi mầm non,ai nhận làm.k ạ.

----------


## JERRY CNC

Hình thức như thế nào bác? show ý tưởng thử xem

----------

